

Ask HN: Internship for experienced developers? - uptownhr

I know college students get internships all the time. However, is it normal or rare for large companies like FB and Google to accept experienced engineers as interns? Anybody have experience with this?
======
MichaelCrawford
I've been puzzling over that myself. When I was a student the sort of
internships I could get would have been writing MS-DOS command-line programs.

I'd like to find a way to get paid to bring my resume more-current. I'm OK
with reading technical books but that doesn't yield paid experience on my
resume.

~~~
uptownhr
I'm actually fine without getting paid at all. I would love to expand my
knowledge and experience to areas that I have not tackled yet. Even in regards
to best practices, I'd love to get hands on experience from how they manage
CI, testing, etc...

